# Simple-Shot Delivers!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I sold one of my slingshots the other day to finance the purchase of some band material. I went to www.simple-shot.com and ordered up 6' of Theraband Gold and 15' of Medium dipped latex tube.

Delivery was super-fast, just like always but I was surprised to find a small box in the post rather than an envelope. Turns out Nathan hooked me up with a good amount of Linatex cutoffs and scraps :woot: Several of these pieces are big enough to make my slingbow bands, lots more are enough for some target ammo bands or kids bandsets. Also, I unrolled the TBG and it was closer to seven feet than six 

Thanks, man! I wouldn't even consider going anyplace else for bands or ammo. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like high quality cut offs.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It looks like the arrows are going to stay in the air for a long time.

Nathan is pure class...all the way.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah I am not sure if he read on here that I never shot linatex ... But in any case he threw in an extra linatex bandset with my scout. I love simple shot. That site is like my drug dealer for my slingshot addiction.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks MJ! It is our pleasure to take care of our slinging brethren.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice stuff, a package to dream


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

awesome...sweet site.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nathan rules ;-) super fast delivery to Germany to !

cheers


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

leon13 said:


> super fast delivery to Germany to !
> 
> cheers


WOW!! Now that is something that we don't get to hear enough of... Glad to hear that!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

The SuperSure-Pouches I purchased last year are still in use!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > super fast delivery to Germany to !
> ...


well bail-bond time in the tax jail do-sent count ;-)


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it economical to buy theraband from simple shot? Just wondering if there is a cheaper way to buy it, last time I bought it I bought 5 ft of TBG on ebay for $4.25, YES! But as far as normal retail goes, is it economical?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Marnix said:


> Is it economical to buy theraband from simple shot? Just wondering if there is a cheaper way to buy it, last time I bought it I bought 5 ft of TBG on ebay for $4.25, YES! But as far as normal retail goes, is it economical?


Not sure of the prices at simple shot. But I will be purchasing my rubber through that site. I support a site so dedicated to slingshot shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Last year I bought some "Theraband Gold" (labeled as such including a picture) from a supplier on fleabay for cheap. When it arrived it was the color of office rubber bands and didn't smell like dessert. I emailed the supplier that there was a mistake on my order and was told that the stuff they sent me had the same resistance as TBG and if I used it and it didn't work for me then I could send it back and they would give me a refund, no offer to cover shipping or anything.
The stuff was garbage but I ended up keeping it because how do I explain to some physio supplier that their stretch bands don't work for slingshots?
So I'll go ahead and order from simple-shot, even if I have to spend a few extra pennies in order to get the best, freshest product from avvendor that understands where I'm coming from and has always gone the extra mile to help slingshooters and to promote the sport.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

That is very true, unless there is a huge difference between prices, I will choose to purchase from them in the future. I agree that it's important to support our community. And hearing your experience, I would hate to have to deal with something like that.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

All i can say is simpleshot is the only supplier i oder from great people awesome service and fast delivery . They go out of their way to answer questions too . The linatex is unbelievably powerful . I was tearing holes through fabric on ballcatch m jaw hit the ground . I was shooting 1/2 in. Steel with 5/8 in straight cut single bands atrim to 7 inches on my scout as powerful as double theraband gold plain smokin.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh i forgot to mention perferation started ocurring where linatex rubbed on edge of fork . On my tubemaster sniper with option 1 clips leave enough linatex between band and fork seems to prevent perferation.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's exactly why I buy from the vendors on the forum. I figure they sell it at a fair price according to what they have to pay. I get what I ordered and most of the time more. At least they attend tournaments and I get to meet them, not someone on the phone who could care less about me.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Since staring out in s.s.sport . Simpleshot and pocket predator are awesome in responding to questions via email . Two great places to do business.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Since staring out in s.s.sport . Simpleshot and pocket predator are awesome in responding to questions via email . Two great places to do business.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nathan is a class act. We are lucky to have such a great guy and innovator involved with our sport. He never fails to impress!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sorry I sound like a broken record, but this forum is so family oriented. Maybe that's a big part of why this forum is such a success. I had the pleasure of talking to Nathan's family at the MWST, just like the McClures , they are a pleasure to meet. I did not get to meet Bill Hays family, but we did get to talk about them. You could hear it in his voice how proud he is of his wife and his family. If I was to quit shooting slingshots today I would still want to be a part of this forum. I'm promise you if you can make next years MWST you will get to experience a bond like no other I have ever experienced. Anyway I've rambled on enough.


----------

